# B-A-S-S



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I caught this one yesterday off a bed in MS. Didn't get to weigh her but I'm just guessing she was 5lb maybe a little over. You can see that she's full of eggs. Caught her with a 6in black lizard.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice bass :clap


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish!!!

I caught two small ones (less than a pound)about 6:00pm in the ponds at Perdido Bay Golf Club in about 10 minutes today

Texas rigged 8" Zoom "Black Ruby Magnum Lizard" slow retrieve, bottom bouncing.

Thanks for the advice boys...

Bad news... the Noseeum's are also hungry.

Jim


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful fish.:clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice ones..Where in MS?:clap:clap:clap Lizar/salamender hot bait this time of year. Natural enemy to fish eggs.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

One of the lakes on camp shelby. It's in Hattiesburg.


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice bass man and good job on the release.:clap


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

> *Lynchmob (3/19/2008)*Nice bass man and good job on the release.:clap


I agree


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

nice bass!! I caught 2 4lbs & 1 3lb at weekly pond on eglin sunday!! Theyre still prespawn there. 2 on a red trap 1 on wat/red senko


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

:clap Nice :letsdrink


----------

